# no sex



## kiwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't have any sex in my marriage... Any idea's on how i can change that?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

when a relationship has gone to the bottom of the pile.
all you can do is start afresh and start again.
life and marriage and relationships are something that go around and around like a merry go round. 
ups and downs etc.
get to the top - its ok for a while then it goes downhill and you have to start again and there is nothing wrong in this .
we all forget what to do in relationships to keep them fresh thats why you have to keep working on them.
back to basics - start courting again and build up from there.


----------



## CARELESS (Nov 18, 2008)

first let me ask this, do you watch porn or say mean things to her? Have you go any kind of habit or hobby that might irritate her? Do you go to bars? Has someone told your wife something you did or might have done? 
Just wanted to ask these questions first.
Their can be many reasons why your not getting sex in your marriage. Also, it can just be her. Has she told you how she feels right now? Maybe you can get a better understanding of what is going on and what you can do if you both air out your feelings to each other. I will say that if you guys have any history of past problems or present problems that can be the issue. Even problems that's in the past can always come back to haunt you. When it comes to feelings you can always forgive and care for that person but you will never forget and not forgetting can play a major roll in a marriage if someone was hurt emotionally or physically.
I'll be getting back with ya soon to see how you replied to my questions before I give my opinion.


----------



## kiwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

ok just so everyone knows.. I'm a girl.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

First how old are you, how long have you two been together, what are some of the other issues with your marriage.

draconis


----------

